# Gulf Breeze Optimist 42nd Family Fishing Rodeo



## lisanewell (Apr 4, 2014)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Contact Lisa Newell
(850) 932-8986
*
Gulf Breeze Optimist Family Fishing Rodeo returns May 20-21
*
The Gulf Breeze Optimist Family Fishing Rodeo returns for its 42nd year on May 20-21, 2017.
This year, over $5,500 in cash and prizes will be awarded. There is a $1,000 cash grand prize.
Entry fee is $25. Kids aged 9 and under are free with an adult entry. The event will be held at Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze, with weigh-ins Saturday and Sunday from 2 to 5 p.m.

1st, 2nd and 3rd place prized will be awarded in the following categories:

Hook and Line
Amberjack, Bluefish, Bonito, Croaker, Dolphin, Flounder, Grouper, King Mackerel, Lady Fish, Ling/Cobia, Other Legal Snapper, Pompano, Redfish, Red Snapper, Sheepshead, Spanish Mackerel, Speckled Trout, Yellow Fin Tuna, Black Fin*Tuna, Wahoo, White Trout, *Whiting (Total of 22 species)

Spearfish Division
Amberjack, Legal Grouper, Legal Snapper

Tickets are available at Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle; Hot Spots Bait & Tackle; Outcast Bait & Tackle; Broxson Outdoor and Half Hitch Bait & Tackle, Navarre; Avalon Bait and Tackle in Milton; Dive Pros; Scuba Shack; MBT Divers and Bay Breeze Dive Center.

All proceeds are used to benefit youth programs in our local community. Gulf Breeze Optimist Club is a 501(c)(3) organization and all contributions are tax deductible. Join our club and make a positive difference in the lives of youth.

For information, call Verne Rhodes at (850) 261-3731 or visit us on facebook. Website is coming soon: www.gulfbreezeoptimistclub.org.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

And the results are....? _(drum roll please)_


----------

